# Turbo Intelligenztest



## AMUN (11 März 2011)

Der folgende Test geht sehr schnell und wird für die meisten ein interessantes Ergebnis liefern.

Lesen Sie bitte den folgenden Text und zählen Sie wie oft in diesem Text der Buchstaben "F" vorkommt.

(Bitte *nur ein mal* zählen ohne anzuhalten und ohne von vorne zu beginnen.)

FINISHED FILES ARE THE
RESULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIFIC
STUDY COMBINED WITH THE
EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.

Wie viele "F"s haben Sie gefunden? 

*Lösung*


































*Der Satz enthält sechs Mal den Buchstaben "F".*

Personen durchschnittlicher Intelligenz finden 3.

Wenn Sie 4 gefunden haben, sind Sie von überdurchschnittlicher Intelligenz.

Bei 5 können Sie sich fast schon was darauf einbilden,

Wenn Sie alle 6 entdeckt haben, sind Sie wirklich ein Genie.

Erstaunlicherweise übersehen die meisten Menschen das "F" im Wort "OF", welches insgesamt 3 mal vorkommt.


----------



## Q (11 März 2011)

ich hab 5... aber das in SCIENTIFIC übersehen


----------



## steven91 (11 März 2011)

shit habe 6 gefunden aber nur weil ich den schön öfters gesehen habe
bin kein genie nur jemand der schon das ergebnis wusste ^^


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2011)

alle Sechs :WOW:


----------



## hightower 2.0 (11 März 2011)

nur 5


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Apr. 2011)

*7 

 *


----------



## rururu (10 Apr. 2011)

5


----------

